# Signed up for Lyft after doing Uber for 2 years. What's different?



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I figured there'll be a lot of things that'll be the same. I did 5 rides the other day and it felt about the same as Uber. Pay seemed slightly higher overall however.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The logo is pink.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

No shows are the full $5. 
But you have to call at least once.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Lots of threads talking about this.

Don't get sucked into Lyft's incentives and promotions. They all require 90% acceptance which is a bad business decision for all drivers.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I figured there'll be a lot of things that'll be the same. I did 5 rides the other day and it felt about the same as Uber. Pay seemed slightly higher overall however.


$5 cancel fee. $10 cancel fee for prescheduled ride. I have been doing both for 11 months (210o UBER rides vs 900 LYFT). I have not seen much difference in pay......but the LYFT Pax are more likely to tip. One observation is that with LYFT Line, the Pax seem to look forward to picking up other riders and initiating conversations.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

With Lyft you can see the pax destination after you arrive at their location but before you start the ride.



Cableguynoe said:


> No shows are the full $5.
> But you have to call at least once.


I'm not sure if I prefer the extra dollar or so, or the ability to cancel a no show without calling.



Ribak said:


> $5 cancel fee. $10 cancel fee for prescheduled ride. I have been doing both for 11 months (210o UBER rides vs 900 LYFT). I have not seen much difference in pay......but the LYFT Pax are more likely to tip. One observation is that with LYFT Line, the Pax seem to look forward to picking up other riders and initiating conversations.


When it comes to differences in pax between Uber and Lyft I think it can differ from one region to another.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> When it comes to differences in pax between Uber and Lyft, I think it can get quite region specific.


Point well made. My experience is based on Seattle market.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I'm not sure if I prefer the extra dollar or so, or the ability to cancel a no show without calling.
> .


You have to call pax
You don't have to speak to pax


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No shows are the full $5.
> But you have to call at least once.


In the Seattle market, we only have to call for prescheduled rides. Regular ones can be cancelled after 5 min.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Point well made. My experience is based on Seattle market.


I get the impression Lyft is much bigger on the west coast than it is over here. Sometimes I get Lyft pax who come from the west coast so they're used to using Lyft from over there, they seem to tip very often. With local pax I don't see much difference when it comes to tipping.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I get the impression Lyft is much bigger on the west coast than it is over here. Sometimes I get Lyft pax who come from the west coast so they're used to using Lyft from over there, they seem to tip very often. With local pax I don't see much difference when it comes to tipping.


Tipping is just engrained in the LYFT pax in the Seattle area. It is really an afterthought.....similar to a restaurant, barbershop, stripclub, etc...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I see several distinct differences, some market-specific, others generic.

Generic:

30%-40% of my Lyft rides cancel vs <5% of my Uber rides. I don't have any firm numbers but I think the majority are legitimate rider cancellations -- because Lyft pax are, well...Lyft pax.
But the other cancellations are Lyft itself canceling with a program they call *re-dispatch*. You accept a ride and start heading that way and they cancel you because another driver came online closer. Sucks when it's a Plus/Premium ride, and sends me to Uber only for the rest of the week.
Lyft sends a ton of annoying text messages.
If you let a ride time out, they send you "You missed a ride" Earth to Lyft -- I didn't "miss" anything. I ignored the 24 minute pickup ride.
Regardless of what your acceptance percentage is, most ride requests are accompanied by the annoying, "Your Acceptance Rating is low."

Lyft adds rides to your queue without asking or offering them to you. Very rude and annoying
Lyft and Uber both have destination filters. Uber's works. Lyft's does NOT.
Lyft Line pays more than UberPoop -- it pays the same as regular Lyft or X
My market:

In my market, Lyft is very weak. I get about 5:1 Uber rides over Lyft, and end up just closing the Lyft app when it's busy.
That said, sometimes (rarely) Lyft is busier than Uber, and sometimes you might get a unicorn like the $160 Plus ride I had Saturday. I have made more money on occasion with Lyft.
I get more, and larger, tips -- both cash and in-app -- with Uber than Lyft.
My basic attitude is to use Lyft when it's slow. I'd use them more often except that they are just so damn annoying.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lyft pax are pieces of Shit.

Uber pax are pieces of crap.

Yes, there is a difference.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> No shows are the full $5.
> But you have to call at least once.


You mean you have to call and let it ring once?



Merc7186 said:


> Lyft pax are pieces of Shit.
> 
> Uber pax are pieces of crap.
> 
> Yes, there is a difference.


Yes they both float!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I figured there'll be a lot of things that'll be the same. I did 5 rides the other day and it felt about the same as Uber. Pay seemed slightly higher overall however.


On Lyft line if it is a hotel restaurant or bar they just put the name they don't give the address forcing you to use a GPS sometimes I don't always agree with the GPS I like knowing the address. Also Lyft has a $2,500 insurance deductible which is a deal-killer for me if true


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Here it seems like the locals mostly Uber, most of the Lyft riders are visiting from a bigger town. No numbers to back this up, just a general feeling. Also, more likely to have super-drunk local Ubers, not so much drunkies on Lyft. Probably area-specific in my miniscule market. That being said, the only time I had to clean up puke in the car was a Lyft rider. To their credit, Lyft dinged him $150 by the next morning.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

$2500>$1000



Saltyoldman said:


> You mean you have to call and let it ring once?


Twice, actually, then hang up. Collect $5


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> No shows are the full $5.
> But you have to call at least once.


And hang up


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Lyft hasn't deactivated me yet.


----------



## just_say_no_pool (Apr 23, 2017)

I also drive in Seattle. I find that I get more tips with Lyft (tips make about %20 of my earnings). The line pays the same rate as regular ride. The bonuses is a plus. I find that my more difficult riders are with uber.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Lyft pax are pieces of Shit.
> 
> Uber pax are pieces of crap.
> 
> Yes, there is a difference.


Wow! That's a bit harsh! I typically don't have a problem with the PAX it's the companies.



just_say_no_pool said:


> I also drive in Seattle. I find that I get more tips with Lyft (tips make about %20 of my earnings). The line pays the same rate as regular ride. The bonuses is a plus. I find that my more difficult riders are with uber.


You can maintain a 90% acceptance rate to qualify for the bonuses?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Also Lyft has a $2,500 insurance deductible which is a deal-killer for me if true


That IS true.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I figured there'll be a lot of things that'll be the same. I did 5 rides the other day and it felt about the same as Uber. Pay seemed slightly higher overall however.


They only seemed better because you're new to the platform, and new drivers get the best passengers.

On balance, Lyft passengers are worse than Uber pax.

Other downsides:
Lyft rides will often be scarce, with half an hour between rides common. Rides will often be cancelled within two minutes of acceptance due to Lyft reassign ing the ride to a different closer driver. Lyft rarely surges. Lyft airport queues move slower. Power driver bonus is much harder to get than an Uber quest.

Upsides:
Lyft support is far far better. You can get unfair ratings removed. They give you a jacket after 1000 rides.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I figured there'll be a lot of things that'll be the same. I did 5 rides the other day and it felt about the same as Uber. Pay seemed slightly higher overall however.


Lyft pays a bit better. At least in my market. I think it's about two dollars more for the same trip than if you were take Uber. I know I can make more doing Lyft than Uber in my market.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mainly:
Abundant destination filters vs. Seeing 45+ and 60+ tags on surge pings

Inability to toggle your vehicle classes on/off individually


Support is easier to bully


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I disagree. Accepting 90% of pings to get a pdb is good business. OTOH actually driving to and picking up 90% of the pax is not good business. You are conflating two different things.


Agree. Lyft is doing a 400 guarantee where I am currently driving. 45 rides and maintain a 90% acceptance rating. Currently sitting at 100% with no issues so far.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> I disagree. Accepting 90% of pings to get a pdb is good business. OTOH actually driving to and picking up 90% of the pax is not good business. You are conflating two different things.


Thanks for clarifying. I should have said it is good business to get the PDB unfortunately it is difficult and not good business to accept 90% of the requests. In my market anyway.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Agree. Lyft is doing a 400 guarantee where I am currently driving. 45 rides and maintain a 90% acceptance rating. Currently sitting at 100% with no issues so far.


Thats horrible.

You realize it's a "round up to 400" guarantee (which MIGHT even be pre-commission, read the small print) not a +$400 guarantee, right?


----------



## parthamis (Feb 27, 2018)

Lyft navigation is much better than Uber


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

parthamis said:


> Lyft navigation is much better than Uber


That's because Lyft doesn't have navigation . On that note you don't have to use Uber's you can use Google's just like you can for Lyft.



Adieu said:


> Thats horrible.
> 
> You realize it's a "round up to 400" guarantee (which MIGHT even be pre-commission, read the small print) not a +$400 guarantee, right?


And they include tips in their calculations.


----------



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

The biggest problem I have with Lyft PAX is Lyft allows prepaid cards. That means you get a lot more ghetto, shady types


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I figured there'll be a lot of things that'll be the same. I did 5 rides the other day and it felt about the same as Uber. Pay seemed slightly higher overall however.


Oh you'll see ha ha ha evil laugh.



PTUber said:


> Lots of threads talking about this.
> 
> Don't get sucked into Lyft's incentives and promotions. They all require 90% acceptance which is a bad business decision for all drivers.


Amen brother!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Agree. Lyft is doing a 400 guarantee where I am currently driving. 45 rides and maintain a 90% acceptance rating. Currently sitting at 100% with no issues so far.


As you near that goal, you'll start receiving requests for low-rated pax with +45 min pickup.
Enjoy!


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I figured there'll be a lot of things that'll be the same. I did 5 rides the other day and it felt about the same as Uber. Pay seemed slightly higher overall however.


After a couple of years with FUBER you won't need as much KY JELLY.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> I figured there'll be a lot of things that'll be the same. I did 5 rides the other day and it felt about the same as Uber. Pay seemed slightly higher overall however.


Welcome to the Passive agressive world of Lyft, were text, email warnings occur daily when you refuse a ride request


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> With Lyft you can see the pax destination after you arrive at their location but before you start the ride.
> 
> I'm not sure if I prefer the extra dollar or so, or the ability to cancel a no show without calling.
> 
> When it comes to differences in pax between Uber and Lyft I think it can differ from one region to another.


You know you only have to let it ring once and hang up...then you can tap "no-show". Dont have to talk to anyone.


----------



## mateo9441 (Apr 1, 2018)

i drive for Lyft but i'm try the Uber, and only what i see the Uber have very huge fees so it's not worth it for me. Also 90% of my pax from Lyft don't like Uber because it's expensive.


----------

